# kk slider not recognizing his own songs SOLVED



## Tiffany (Apr 25, 2020)

i just asked kk to play Bubblegum K.K.(spelled and capitalized exactly like this) and he played some random tune and said after he didnt know that song. Am I missing something?

EDIT- every letter of the song must be capitalized, how dumb


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 25, 2020)

maybe you accidently missed something, i can let you catalog my copy if you like


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 25, 2020)

i figured it out apparently every letter must be capitalized


----------



## Venusian31 (Apr 25, 2020)

You have to type it exactly as the song title is. That includes capital letters, spacing, and even accents on the letters. If one detail is wrong, he won't recognize the song. It took me forever to figure out how to get *Café K.K.*


----------



## Rosch (Apr 25, 2020)

Actually, I don't think it's the capitalization. I think this it's a bug with Bubblegum K.K.

I requested for the first time exactly how it was written: *Bubblegum K.K.*
Then he played a random song. The following week, I requested it again and wrote exactly as it is: *Bubblegum K.K.*
He sang it.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 25, 2020)

I found this out last week. It makes me a little sad b/c when I requested Bubble Gum KK in new left, I wrote kk bubblegum, and he still recognized it. All I did was not write the two dots in KK's name, and he didn't recognize KK Swing.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Another user had a similar problem with Surfin' K.K.

He had forgotten to add the apostrophe after the "n" and this tiny little detail was the problem.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2020)

This is the second week I’ve tried to get him to play bubblegum kk and I guess I have to wait again now. Fs all around


----------

